# Serpent mini 25mm replacement glass JHB



## Marius Combrink (1/1/17)

Good 

Are there any JHB vendors that have serpent mini replacement glass in stock?


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Thanks to boxerulez in the Serpent mini thread:

https://vapehyper.co.za/products/serpment-mini-25-replacement-glass
From Vape Hyper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/1/17)

thanks @Vape Hyper for the prompt service

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

